# Threaded Rohloff vs. Burley: M10x1 vs. 10.5mm x 26 TPI



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Anybody know off-hand if the two thread types in the subject line are considered compatible with respect to axle nuts?

The threaded Rohloff Speedhub axle is M10 x 1mm pitch.

Burley lists an "Alternative Hitch-Nutted Axle" listed at 10.5mm x 26 TPI, which is also listed as compatible with the FG 10.3 (13/32") standard used by Sturmy Archer.

There are no references online to this threading working with the Speedhub, and I'm assuming the same. But I'm curious if anybody has seen this work.

Burley Alternative Hitch: Nutted Axle


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Burley customer service failed to reply to my email, but Adam and Josh from BikeTrailerShop.com were kind enough to answer my questions. 

Adam, too, didn't think the 10.5mm Alternative Hitch would work, but was also good enough to tell me that Burley is discontinuing these parts in favor of their universal conventional hitch. That explains why I was having trouble finding these things online.

Anyhow... I located a 9.5mm Alternative Hitch locally, ran a 10mm x 1.0 bottom tap through it with no trouble, and installed it on the Speedhub. Perfect!

An added benefit with this hitch is that the bracket that connects to the trailer arm rotates freely around the axle, which may result in less stress on the trailer when I lay the bike down.

This all makes me feel more comfortable dragging the Burley d'Lite behind the tandem.


----------

